# Ella went WB in NM today!!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aaww, she's gorgeous! I LOVE her! Grats!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is fantastic! Way to go. Congrats to both of you!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Way to go, Ella! Let us hear how today goes. Good Luck! Isn't it fun to win?!!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks! Haven't heard anything yet but will share when I find out! ^.^


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Big Congrats! Whoohoo!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

I guess Ella was a bit of a brat in the ring today....was having fun smelling the grass etc, not surpising in some ways for an obnoxious 8 month old puppy, LOL. So she got reserve again today. But hey, still a good weekend with getting her first point!  Next show isn't until Oct 31 for a toy specialty much closer to home in Phoenix, so will get to watch her strut her stuff in person in a couple weeks! ^.^


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Abozie76 (Jun 24, 2010)

Congrats on the win! Cheers!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Yay you! Reserve is a frustrating place to be, but the fact that your bitch is not getting dumped shows that your bitch is good quality. 

So one point down...... 14 to go. Will you come to Pueblo?


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

I'm not sure about Pueblo, I know she'll be entered at Tucson the following weekend after Pueblo and then Yuma after Thanksgiving since both are in AZ, and the Tucson show is on our door step. 

She is with me most of the week (she stays with my mom most of the time but is at my house quite frequently,  ) so I'll try and get pictures of her this week


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

That Tucson show was always the best is it still in The Pima County fairgrounds ? We used to take the Motorhome and camp for 4 days  Ah the memories ! Congrats on you win !!!!!!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks!

Yes, it's still a 4 day show at the Fairgrounds, with Tucson KC & Greater Sierra Vista KC, CDO split off and now has a separate weekend at Rilito park, really nice show site too. Only thing that sucks is the agility club decided to not have their trial at the same location (although same weekend) so sucks that I have to skip out on the trial with one of my afghan bitches so I can watch Ella and help out with the afghan specialty that weekend. **sigh**

I see from your profile that you say UT/AZ are you in AZ often?


----------

